# [VIDEO]Different swings when practicing with and without ball



## Damned (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi! 

I am looking around at a few different sites to see if anyone can help me with this weird mental thing in my head.
The issue is that when I swing without a ball in front of me, I do an "ok"ish swing (I have a very high hcp), but as soon as there is a ball in front of me I revert to another swing. 
I can make 10-15 "correct" swings while just practicing... but if I imagine there is a ball, or there actually is one... I do something weird when I try to hit it. My club goes around my back, instead of above my shoulders, and I often hit a very strong hook.

I have a video link here:
http://www.thailandtards.se/golf/VIDEO0028.3gp (17MB)

and for those with faster internet:
http://www.thailandtards.se/golf/VIDEO0030.3gp (113MB)

and if you want it all:
Index of /golf

I am very thankful for any tips and ideas you might have for me. What I do wrong, how I should think and how to practice.

Thank you!

/Johan


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

My browser would not open your links. Not you your links problem. Anyways here's a link to the exact issue you are having.

The Practice Swing Phenomenon - Golf Instruction Article - PGAProfessional.com

Hope this helps.


----------



## Damned (Aug 4, 2010)

FrogsHair said:


> My browser would not open your links. Not you your links problem. Anyways here's a link to the exact issue you are having.
> 
> The Practice Swing Phenomenon - Golf Instruction Article - PGAProfessional.com
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank you for the article! I knew I couldn't be the only person on the planet suffering from this. However the article pretty much says what I allready knew. I just don't know how to keep my focus when there is a ball... and I can't even hit an imaginary ball. It's really frustrating. Basicly the article says, keep doing what I am doing until I get the "feeling" printed to my muscle memory. Currently I do alot of practice swings, hit a ball, repeat. I just get so frustrated when I do the "ballswing" totally wrong... my friends think I am kidding with them when they watch me.

I suppose you could right click the link and save target as. When I click them they open up in windows media player, but if you have another default player it could have issues with the movie format. 

Thanks again


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

sounds like you are getting "ball bound"
try addressing the ball and then close your eyes and swing. You will forget all about the ball.
Also check into some mental training.
As for your swing, the first thing I would address is your grip, specifically the left thumb down the shaft as you hold it. Check out some pro's grips and try and emulate them. The grip is the only contact you have with the club, a good swing starts with a good grip


----------

